# figure making



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 



This is a link about a G Scale Mad (an english site for Gscale modellers) members figures - not me!

He is' Clive T' and he has put a short slide show together (of still photos) of miodifying a Prieser figure 

The link to the slide show is 

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb256/clive_t/Figures/?action=view&current=8cd2fa51.pbw 

Clive has now started to scratchbuild bodies that thread is at the following link - 
  http://www.gscalemad.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=1742&hl=


Extra, and a reply to torby as well -- the link did not work for some reason! A new one has now repalaced it , and when I checked it it was working OK, sorry - don't know how it happened as it was a direct copy.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The slide show link doesn't work, but the thread looks cool.


----------

